# lfts 10/27



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Good job Snappy.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

J D said:


> Is it bad when the first thing you see is a skunk
> Well got it outta here so should definitely see deer


Ive had that problem a couple times duck hunting this year so far, it didnt end well....







Mule Skinner said:


> One doe just went by about 80 yards out. Calm and quiet in Jackson co.
> 
> I can hear another hunter over from me , rattle bag, doe bleat the size of an oil can. Grunt call with a magnum tube. He started way before first light and I'd say over calling would be an understatement !!


Like said in "the idiot thread"....Mo'Callin Mo'Fallin! 

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## eyeopenner (Mar 20, 2010)

Last night i saw 4 diff. Bucks this morn. I saw none tonight is the night gonna be wild


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

Saw a nice shooter at 9am 60yds out. Probably 110" 9pt


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Doe and two fawns came by early but no shot. Nothing since.


----------



## CrowBill (Dec 5, 2004)

Had several deer come in too far for me to take the shot, they passed right by neighbors tree stand but he was too busy texting.


----------



## billings59 (Dec 31, 2010)

Same little 2" spike I have seen every day.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Had a 4 pt come in and eat in the corn in front of me...again! As I walked out, farmer drove in, corn is coming down today...


----------



## DowningAir (Oct 8, 2009)

Just had a nice little four point come in to 15 yds following 2 doe and a bb. He'll be a nice one in a couple years.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

jayzbird said:


> 3 shooter bucks this morning. 2 10's and a 8. Also 3 smaller bucks, a 6,5,and a 4. It's "deer gone wild" this morning in eastern Lapeer county!


Heading out that way with my son tonight. Hopefully it's an eventful evening.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

DowningAir said:


> Just had a nice little four point come in to 15 yds following 2 doe and a bb. He'll be a nice one in a couple years.
> View attachment 48722
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great looking buck!

I think you are right, he will be a monster in a year or two.


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

Here's the small eight point I saw this morning. Came in hot on a doe but the doe took off in a sprint and he couldn't figure out where she went. Looked like he was about 2 and a half. Maybe next year!


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Son put a nice bird on the ground, his first


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

cast and tug said:


> View attachment 48724
> 
> Son put a nice bird on the ground, his first





Thats a big Tom!!!!!! Congrats...
Ive been playing with one all season.....almost got him....twice!!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice buck just pass me. At least a big 6. Couldn't get him to stop


----------



## Pumpkinhead (Nov 19, 2009)

Phoolish said:


> Nice buck just pass me. At least a big 6. Couldn't get him to stop


Was it at one in afternoon? I'm considering an all day sit on Tuesday but have been looking for some midday movement.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Before I climbed down I saw a doe and yearling, passed. Got down and walked around to see what I could see, got within 75 yards of a flock of turkey's saw at least 8. Also got to 60 yards of a nice 8 that was in the open, he didn't walk my way but I've seen him in the same spot almost everyday, I'll be sitting on his trail tonight.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## concrete519 (Aug 2, 2009)

Pumpkinhead said:


> Was it at one in afternoon? I'm considering an all day sit on Tuesday but have been looking for some midday movement.


I second this. How late did people hunt and any mid day buck movement?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## geobum (Dec 19, 2010)

heading back to the swamp this evening. hoping to fair better than last night. about froze to death after the rain and sleet. the paddle back to my car about did me in. trying to load out, I dropped the kayak off my car twice and pritner sprained my wrist.

yes, i'd like some cheese with my whine :cwm27:


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Pumpkinhead said:


> Was it at one in afternoon? I'm considering an all day sit on Tuesday but have been looking for some midday movement.


Yea. I got into the stand 11:30 only thing I've seen besides squirrels so far. Was going to do an all day sit but drank a little too much last night haha


----------



## uppower (Aug 16, 2010)

Scouting went well. Followed the edge where the hard woods met the marsh. Found an old buck bedding area. With a few smallish fresh rubs on a point jutting into the marsh.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Just had a little spike come in


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

So I had a disheartening morning...I hike back to my creek crossing spot on state land, a 20 minute walk, and I discover that a tree has fallen over in between my tree and the actual crossing...it wouldn't have been an issue if it fell completely over but it managed to get hung up in some other trees, effectively blocking my window... ...feeling dejected, I sat on the creek bank till 9am and never heard a thing but squirrels so I left and scouted some other spots

While I was driving around, I noticed that about 98% of the corn was still standing...I haven't seen a hair of a deer in 4 sits and I'm thinking the corn is the reason why so I decided to scout some corn field edges...I found some serious sign on an inside corner of a washout and with the SW wind, I'm gunna set up in the corn and hunt the clearing...

I have a public land doe tag burning a hole in my pocket so hopefully some baldies will show their faces!


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Just settling in. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Lots of movement had a 4 point sneak by. Also had a guy driving down a burn path 5 ft from my tree then turned around and came back. Guessing a bird hunted could hear his dog in the back


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just got settled into my stand in Arenac county. Wind is good for this stand so I'm hoping to see some activity! Good luck everyone!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Settled in with the climber in a Thick swamp in Kalkaska county. Good luck folks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Sitting in a new spot where I saw a buck this morning, suns in my face, and I don't have glasses....dumb


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bunnychaser (Oct 24, 2012)

Trying it again. Got my second oldest with me this evening. Didn't see any thing this morning.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Seen a 7 pt on three different occasions with this wind so I put my nephew on the stand. Hopefully he gets a poke. I am 200 yds away in an inferior location. Good luck boys and girls.

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## upknorrth (Jan 22, 2011)

I guess you could call it settled in in SW Benzie county. Wind has been relentless and tonight is no exception. I think I should have set up the pop up blind again.
Has been a slow season so far. A few does, no bucks but the sign is showing up. 
Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

All set up in the ground blind with my 10 year old. Wind in our face. C'mon deer.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Devinm7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hunting my other stand in saint Clair county heard bucks fighting near it when I was in a stand about a 100 yards west of it hoping for a buck


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Made it to my parking spot late because the babysitter got off work late. Then I sat in the car for 10 minutes listening to the end of the game. Gingerly made it to the stand trying not to spook anything. I put my bow on the rope, turn to climb the tree when 3 monster does come trotting 10 ft from me. Stop, look me dead in the eye and hightail it out of town. If the sequences would of happened differently, I'd be following a blood trail. Oh well still early.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Just sat down in a popup on the edge of my field. Wind isn't quite right for the stand I was hoping to hunt. They are calling for an east wind Tuesday so I may give it a shot for an all day sit hoping for some bucks cruising around. SW wind is perfect for another stand but I've hunted it twice since Thursday. Thinking I should give it a rest...hunt my ground blind and pay attention to where the deer are entering the field (new property). Plus it gives me some time to plan out some habitat improvements....for like the 1,486th time!! 

Go Lions!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

First sit of the year in Antrim county... The winds stinks!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Back at it in St. Clair County after that unbelievable Lions game!

Tried a drag rag tonight on the way out.

Good Luck! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shiahoythunter (Apr 15, 2012)

Set up on a ridge near the edge of a swamp in shiawassee co. Hoping for a swamp buck looking for the ladies


----------



## uppower (Aug 16, 2010)

What's considered a big time skunk streak?


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

Here's a buck that was dogging a group of does this morning. Was off last year after a surgery. I'm looking forward to the coming weeks.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shiahoythunter (Apr 15, 2012)

10 sits for the LP


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Free pass








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Sitting off cut corn field. Beautiful evening. They're cutting neighbor's corn now (other side of far tree line).


----------



## caffeineforall (Jul 6, 2011)

No deer...yet....


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Button at 3 steps. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shiahoythunter (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice 8 and a 4 just busted in front of me. Only had a shot on the 4 ... passed


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

On ground in small chunk in Washtenaw. Nothing yet but it's magic hour. Good luck


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Just a fawn so far here.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Getting aggressive tonight. Always seem to be in the wrong spot. Oldschool ground hunt between 2 bean fields on the back of an orchard. Sign galore

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Disturbed Sledneck (Nov 29, 2010)

Sitting in a ground blind with my 11 year old daughter. The wind is good for this stand. It is quite a bit calmer than yesterday I'm told. We just got back from my camp in the U.P. a little over an hour ago, so I rushed unpacking and hurried to the woods again. Man what a nice evening!


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Field edge tonight...saw 5 does about 10 minutes ago run right under another stand. Lots of time left

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

No deer here in Lake County yet. Kept hearing a cat meowing over and over again in front of me. Narrowed it down to an area about 75 yards a bit off to my right. Sounded like it may be coming from a nearby tree...no, coming from the tree itself. Stupid wind, it's just one of these maples swaying and creaking in this gusty wind!


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Noticed this walking out from this mornings hunt. Wasn't there walking in yesterday afternoon.


----------



## taberoja (Jan 3, 2011)

Well after the Lions amazing win I was stoked to follow it up with a good hunt with my son...we get to our spot separated by a creek to the adjacent neighbors property who decided today was the day to clear some brush.Chainsaws going, big ol fire, cars parked all over....and he is an avid hunter also.I cannot for the life of me understand why he would do this now.I am hunting through all you peeps tonight, Good Luck

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

taberoja said:


> Well after the Lions amazing win I was stoked to follow it up with a good hunt with my son...we get to our spot separated by a creek to the adjacent neighbors property who decided today was the day to clear some brush.Chainsaws going, big ol fire, cars parked all over....and he is an avid hunter also.I cannot for the life of me understand why he would do this now.I am hunting through all you peeps tonight, Good Luck
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The lions won? Omg! I left for the woods disappointed with 1 minute to go!


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

phensway said:


> The lions won? Omg! I left for the woods disappointed with 1 minute to go!


Big stops by our D and plays by our offense...finally!


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Blueump said:


> Big stops by our D and plays by our offense...finally!


Megatron had a career day!


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I got in the shower when it was 27-24 Dallas...good thing I left the tv on so I could rewind it on DVR!! As much as Stafford drives me crazy I will take him most Sundays!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chandler (May 22, 2012)

Not even a squirells out tonight.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Had to back out from my favorite stand ,wind shifted . And already saw 4 going in ... Good luck all.

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

